# Danity Kane and The Decent



## SChotgurrl (Aug 5, 2006)

Is anyone else feelin Danity Kane (aka Making the Band 3) like I am?? I'm glad that there's finally a MTB group that seems to be rahter promising/has good potential (that's just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I watched their new video "Show Stopper" and I'm hooked on that song now!! I even downloaded the ringtone b/c it's just so catchy to me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway on to The Decent....I saw it last night and thought it was pretty damn good! I like how it was suspenseful from the beginning (the car crash not the white water rafting junk) and although there were a few parts where the computer graphics were lame, the storyline and the ending was really good and I hope there's another one coming up!!! This movie reminded me a lot of "The Cave" and at first I thought it may have been the sequel to it! I think there's a sequel to "The Grudge" coming soon too, b/c there were posters of it up @ the theater...it was part of the little boy's face (who was murdered in the house by his father) with a red question mark in his eye I could be wrong, but by the pale skin/jet black-bowl cut hairstyle, my brother and I just assumed it was the sequel....

Oh and I also wanna see that other Sarah Michelle Gellar movie "The Return" which I saw previews for on E...seems she's a good character for those movies dealing w/someone dying in the past and then haunting the shit outta her!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 5, 2006)

Whoops I just saw there was a post already about DK, so you can ignore that part if ya want!


----------



## electrostars (Aug 14, 2006)

The end to the Descent was LAME. There IS going to be a sequel..at least that's what I've heard.

Besides the lame ending, it was a pretty good scare.
AND HOLY SHIT WAS IT GORY. I almost threw up in the movie theater. LOL. I'm not one to throw up, but good god. XD


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 14, 2006)

I loved that movie! I watched it yesterday as well. It was nice to see some kick-ass chicks for a change. I also liked the concept of the movie, and totally agree about the sucky graphics at some points. I think they should've stuck with the original ending..you can find it on Wikipedia.

A sequel to The Grudge? Ooohh, I can't wait. That movie scared the crap out of me!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 14, 2006)

Damn it, why did The Grudge have to be mentioned? After I started thinking about it a little more, I'm freaked out again. Now I have to get out of bed, close my closet door, and sleep with the TV on, lol (I'm being serious my the way). For a few weeks after that movie, I had to stay up until my boyfriend got home from work..at 3AM.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

the grudge wasnt scary... i was 7 or 8 months pregnant with my daughter when i saw it and i will admit i jumped once and almost peed my pants... but after the whole thing i was diasappointed... but oooh the descent looks scary as all hell!


----------

